# dang



## pilgrim (May 5, 2004)

I was out climbing today and spotted this possible line, it was higher then my usuall stuff but, meh. So I get started on it, get to the first rest spot and realize that there's nooooo way Im gonna go higher, so since I can't climb down stuff what so ever I had to jump... It was probally about 8 feet down, and 10 feet over the ditch to reach the road... my buddies figured I couldn't pull it. So anywho's, I got emmer to take a pic, he throws it in auto, and yah shutter was too slow for my liking, plus his timing was off, and yah...

*edit* grrrr I've been having lots of hosting probs latley, and image station doens't seem to allow hotlinking. So hopefully the link will work..

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictu...77.jpg.orig.jpg&caption=blooper&id=4173671287


----------



## pilgrim (May 5, 2004)

also... what makes the jump even more sketchy, is the fact that I have climbing shoes on, which is almost like bare feet  :shock:


----------

